# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] نتائج الربع الأول من عام 2016 من yallaforex.net

## خبير فني

خبر هام للمستثمرين بتداول العملات: 
نتائج الربع الأول من عام 2016   - يلا فوركس دوت نت تسير على خطوات ثابتة
اعلنت yallaforex.net عن نتائج الربع الأول 2016 للبرمجيات والخدمات استثمارية خلال الربع الاول من عام 2016 وقج ارتفع مؤشر الأداء وفقا للبيانات الأتية، أولا برنامج العائد: تم إطلاقه رسميا منذ يناير 2016- حقق البرنامج الاستثماري أرباح بنسبة 9.55% خلال ثلاثة أشهر يناير/فبراير/مارس 2016 ثانيا برنامج بلس3: تم إطلاقه رسميا منذ 15يناير2016 حقق البرنامج الاستثماري أرباح بنسبة 20.17% ثانيا برنامج التوصيات اليومي: تم إطلاقه رسميا منذ 15مارس2016 حققت التوصيات أرباح 456 نقطة 



ولأن يلا فوركس تهتم جدا بشفافية عرض النتائج للعامة فتستطيعون مراجعة نتائج الأداء بمنتهى الشفافية من خلال طرف ثالث من خلال صفحة النتائج على MYFXBOOK من خلال الوصلات الآتية من كشوفات الحسابات (الحقيقية)
أولا برنامج العائد: انقر هنا
ثانيا برنامج بلس3: انقر هنا 
ثانيا برنامج التوصيات اليومي: انقر هنا 


الجدير بالذكر أن موقع يلا فوركس موقع تعليمي في سوق النقد الاجنبي (الفوريكس) منذ 2007م وبدأ مرحلة جديدة حينما اطلق مجموعة جديدة من الخدمات البرمجية في أوائل 2016 ويعتبر من المواقع العربية الرائدة في تقديم هذا النوع من الخدمات الذي تلتزم بشفافية عرض النتائج والأداء للبرمجيات الاستثمارية للحسابات الحقيقية. وللحصول على معلومات كافية لكيفية الاشتراك تستطيعوا التواصل مع خدمة العملاء . عام موفق بإذن الله وملئ بالأرباح

----------

